# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  ¿como subir de "nivel" en el foro?

## magojacobo

Bien , queria saber como puedo pasar de nuevo miembro a miembro , e ir subiendo , no se si me he explicado bien , me refiero a tener un rango superior en el foro , para poder entrar en la llamada zona privada, muhas gracias

----------


## b12jose

Pues creo que la mejor forma es con paciencia, pero sobre todo leyendo: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f104/como-se-accede-27445/ en cuanto al área secreta ahora mismo está cerrada, pero en el hilo que te he puesto puedes ver como acceder al laboratorio. Reitero mi consejo ... leer, antes de preguntar leer:P

Saludos

----------


## MagNity

Pues lo que te han dicho... eso si, el rango, ¿de que sirve? conozco gente que es nuevo miembro y tiene un nivel de magia impresionante sus pocas aportaciones són de un valor incalculable y por contra conozco gente que aun teniendo más de 1000 posts, el 90% no sirven de mucho... y como te dicen, poco sirve el rango para entrar en una o otra zona del foro. Ya que el laboratorio depende de algo más que numero de mensajes.

----------


## Pulgas

La denominación de los usuarios (a día de hoy) es automática y depende del número de mensajes contabilizados.
En breve acometeremos una reforma de este sistema, algo que nos ayude a orientarnos acerca de dónde está cada quién dentro del foro.

----------


## Mossy

No hay un post dónde se ponga una especie de leyenda de estos "niveles"?

----------


## Iban

No.    


¿Y?

----------


## MaxVerdié

Si vais a dar niveles yo quiero ser "Espadachín poeta".

----------


## Ming

Mossy, en realidad me parece que sí que hay uno... pero lo tienen escondido los MODs... [cof cof]
 :O21:  <- eso para los MODs y derivados, con cariño, eh

----------


## b12jose

No se la manía de los títulos del foro, son como los cinturones en artes marciales ... Si los cinturones sólo valen para que no se caigan los pantalones! Los títulos del foro ... no se, no se me ocurre nada :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Sirven para que no se te caiga el nombre sobre el post.

----------


## b12jose

correcto :Wink1:

----------


## logos

Yo quiero ser *Psychopompos*  si vamos a cambiar las categorías...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Independientemente de las bromas que se hagan, si lo que pretendes es buscar entrar en ese "área", sé constante, aporta, y deja ver tu interés. Ah, y olvídate de entrar en ese sitio, así te será más fácil aportar cosas interesantes, que seguro que tienes muchas  :Wink1: .

Un saludo

----------


## Mossy

Hmmm.. eso va por mi, LuisJOlmedo?

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Eso va por todos por los que piensan lo que he dicho arriba.

----------


## Mossy

Yo lo del nivel lo preguntaba por curiosidad, nada más.

----------


## MagDani

Yo por si acaso dejo un mensaje aquí, a ver si me dejan salir.
No hay prisa, los de dentro también estamos fuera.

PD.
Gracias Iban por abrirme la puerta en su día, espero que el Jamón estuviese a la altura de las circunstancias

----------

